# Skype Language Buddy For Japanese



## LocationFree

Heya, expats and expats-to-be. I'm learning Japanese and I'd like to partner up with some folks and get a language group going or at least get a language partner. Last year with my taxes I bought Rosetta Stone for Japanese and a few other languages. My grandmother started teaching me Japanese as a child. She had picked it up there while living at Tachigawa Air Base with my grandfather, mother and uncle. 

I've always wanted to visit Japan and for some reason I've been infected with the wanderlust that many expats seem to be and I'd like to try living in Japan and perhaps find a Japanese wife.

Feel free to contact me via PM or Skype. Skype is a free instant messenger and voice over IP chat application (skype dot com). Make the most of Skype - free internet calls and great value calls hat has it's place in anyone's collection of Instant Messenger accounts and the best on I've used for voice chat or phone calls. If we get enough people, I'll find a means of getting everyone involved with a central site and perhaps use a solution like Ventrilo to host many persons practicing and learning at once. 

If anyone native Japanese speakers or fluent tutors want to volunteer some of their time to this, it would make it worthwhile for myself and others. I hope to hear from those who might be interested soon.

My Skype screen-name: thomasstowe

Best Regards,

LocationFree


----------



## tommyhales

hi there, this is a great idea, i have already messaged you on skype. please reply when you can


----------

